# Milwaukee police release body camera video of shootout between officers, Milwaukee man



## RodneyFarva (Jan 18, 2007)

Milwaukee police released body camera video Tuesday of a June shootout between officers and a Milwaukee man now charged with attempted murder.

A Milwaukee officer shot Javon Lewis, 34, in the shoulder after police responded June 8 to the 4300 block of North 84th Street for a call about a fight between Lewis and his girlfriend, according to police.

The bodycam footage released is just over a minute long. It begins when two officers walk up to Lewis and a woman standing on the sidewalk. One officer approaches Lewis and says, "Where were you in all this?"

Lewis begins to walk away and the officer follows him and asks him for an ID. Lewis tells the officer he doesn't have to give his ID because he's a neighbor.

"No, come here," the officer says in the video. "Stop."

Lewis breaks out into a run and appears to reach for a gun. According to Capt. Thomas Casper of the department's homicide division, who narrates the video, Lewis turned and fired four shots at the officers and one officer returned fire.


----------

